# Is this really legal??



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

I had this link sent to me and I'm not sure what to think of it. On one hand it looks exciting and challenging from a shooters stand point because your in a chopper and the target is running, but they are shooting buck shot and the yote looks like they get stung alot befor they are killed not the most humane way of taking a animale. I know they are Coyotes but they still deserve some respect. Maybe I'm getting soft but I'm not sure I agree with this.

Opinions??????

*Your right respect is deserved. Link pulled and thread locked!

- Fallguy*


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Not cool.

I love how they wear camo.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Well it looks to me like they'd kill alot more on the first shot if they'd learn to lead em right. Their behind em almost every shot! Learn to shoot boys.

Sure their not ADC gov't shooters?


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

> Sure their not ADC gov't shooters?


Might be, I don't know just a YouTube sent to me


----------



## boranger (Mar 11, 2008)

that make me sick!!!! there is more to hunting than kill kill kill,I know that in not hunting. It just every time I look at something its all about horns, band, numbers, on and on.What happen to let go hunting have fun eat the game we kill!!!


----------



## coyotehuntern (Jul 7, 2008)

This is not USDA Wildlife Services.


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

:eyeroll:


----------



## gsehnter-bloms (Dec 16, 2007)

Wow.. Thats disgusting to me. Why would you even want to do that? The coyotes have no chance at all.


----------



## Drake Jake (Sep 25, 2007)

pretty pathetic in my opinion. they need to join a skeet shooting league rather than "hunt".


----------



## WIdawg22 (Sep 18, 2008)

Boy dont know what to say to that. Looks selfish to me, some people do like to hunt coyotes.


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

While I deplore the music and commentary at the end of the piece two things come to mind in regards to this. There are areas where coyotes are causing a lot of predidation issues for ranchers and wildlife. So people are hired to kill coyotes in these areas. ND has used aircraft to reduce coyote problems in areas in the past, and if they had filmed it it would have looked much the same. I have known a couple guys that worked as pilots and also as shooters. All of them look at it as a job that needs doing and do not considering it hunting, but they all agreed it was necessary.


----------



## coyotehuntern (Jul 7, 2008)

In the state of wyoming it is legal for anyone to hunt predators from the air. You need to have written permission and a permit (which is easy to get). When the fur prices where up lots of guys were doing it. back in the 70's when fox prices where up I new a few guys that had super cubs with skis and hunted fox every chance they got. some of them doing the flying and shooting by themselves. This video, with the music and commentary kind of turned my stomach. If you want to give the anti's something to complain about I guess put something like that out on the web for all to view. Very poor judgement.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

*MODERATORS

I cannot view this Youtube link as I do not have access to Utube from work and I run off of a dialup at home. Feel free to lock this thread if necessary. I see alot of negative comments and since I cannot view it I am a bit lost. Thanks.*


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Got it Fallguy. I'll be gone shortly myself, but so far it looks like everyone is respectful to each other. The negative comments are restricted to the video. 
I agree with you guys that say it was poor judgement. Anti hunting fodder for sure. I also agree with the guys that say it is necessary. The video didn't bother me as a coyote control measure, but it bothered me because they put it out there publicly for the average non-hunter to think it was hunting. Who knows that could be their goal.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Thanks Plainsman

You got this one if it goes south take care of it!


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

You can do it in some places. Here in ND I think you need a special permit to do it. When I was in the USMC I seen them use M2's on deer. They had one person hunt and taking one sickly deer does not solve the over population situation we had.

The music to it was not cool


----------



## MN goose killa (Sep 19, 2008)

this makes me cry!


----------



## Centerfire (Jan 13, 2006)

Immature morons that post this kind of video - give Peta and other Anti-hunting organizations plenty of material to use against regular hunters.

It may be preditor control but it sure isn't hunting.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

Plainsman, Yank it! We don't need the bad vibes.

North Dakota does allow use of air craft to control coyote population, it requires a lot of red tape to get it passed through the Game and Fish. It also has to do with FAA air space, flying that low is in a class of it's own.

Government hunters are very respectful, in the manner of how and where they take animals, most don't even like talking about what they do out of courtesy and integrity of the animals. They do what they have to do.

The guys on the video look very immature even from the first few frames of the video. not cool!

xdeano


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

xdeano said:


> Plainsman, Yank it! We don't need the bad vibes.
> 
> The guys on the video look very immature even from the first few frames of the video. not cool!
> 
> xdeano


Deano

I got a look at the video last night while donating Plasma since they have a free wireless Internet there. Your comment is all I needed. Thanks.

LOCKED - Fallguy - Nov. 6th, 2008 - 6:40 AM


----------

